
Mechanical Keyboard Buying Guide - ruifigueiredo
https://github.com/ruifigueiredo/mechanicalkeyboardbuyingguide
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I have two sources that have been good for me if you don’t mind lightly used
keyboards that are unlisted. I have had lots of success in /r/mechmarket on
Reddit and also on eBay for the older models.

